# Quiz Bidi Bondi - Mon 27th Sept



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

2 tables are booked again under the name of Mike for the quiz on Monday night.

Who's in?

*7.30 - 8pm Bidi Bondi - Palm Jumeriah Monday 27th Sept*


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in. Thanks Mikey


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Am out got the dentist


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sbp said:


> am out got the dentist


ouch............!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just moving it back to the top


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Just moving it back to the top


So who is in for this one?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I shall come out for this one.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Any room for a newbie? No genious mind but the useless facts might start flowing after a few beers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Everyone's welcome Bluester and don't worry about not being a genius! I've come to realise that the answers I'm most confident about are the ones that are always wrong!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Bluester and Lorna101 you are both very welcome, hope to see you Monday


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Won't be able to do one for a few weeks yet, sorry folks. Not that I was any good at anything other than the picture round anyway!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Mikey
Me + 2 , also Gregg +3 will be there
So that is 7 of us I think


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

hi

you can count me in for monday, and 2 friends if that's ok.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Outs.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Outs.


well thats a shame Jinxy, as its out turn to win the 400dhs prize

looks like we are going to have a good turn out anyway.

See you soon


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

I count 14 confirmed and another 2 people have asked to come, making 16, may need another a table.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> I count 14 confirmed and another 2 people have asked to come, making 16, may need another a table.


I will see what I can do, but I will be surprised if we get 16!

" I am in" on the forum doesnt mean they turn up .


But hey I hope they do.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm still battling the flu so I'm out. Shucks! I hate missing quiz night!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I will see what I can do, but I will be surprised if we get 16!
> 
> " I am in" on the forum doesnt mean they turn up .
> 
> ...


Mikey.... can you PM me your mobile number just in case I am late /lost? See you all tonight!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

we're out too landed at 6am this morning then at work all day so would never be able to last, im pretty certain you won't miss our intellect!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Tonight:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck and hope you guys win! :cheer2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No updates? Hope one of our tables won!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Late update - had one to many beers last night with the winning voucher hic

We came a very credible 2nd - we lost out by 1/2 a point, but still we won a 200dhs voucher which we promptly spent on beer and chips (fries for the yanks)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Late update - had one to many beers last night with the winning voucher hic
> 
> We came a very credible 2nd - we lost out by 1/2 a point, but still we won a 200dhs voucher which we promptly spent on beer and chips (fries for the yanks)


:clap2: :cheer2: _Congratulations!!_ :cheer2: :clap2:


----------

